# NTSB - girder collapse near Denver



## CEMENT_ (Jun 9, 2006)

Members of the Colorado State Board of Licensure for Professional Engineers and Professional Land Surveyors will attend the: C-470 and I-70 Girder Collapse NTSB Investigation Results Meeting

When: Tuesday, June 13, 2006

Time: 8:00 - 10:30 AM

At the following location: The PPA Events Center

(north of INVESCO Field)

2105 Decatur Street

Denver, CO

The purpose of this meeting is: To discuss the findings of the recently completed NTSB investigation

[SIZE=14pt]^ i'm going[/SIZE]

http://www.denverpost.com/search/ci_3883884


----------



## cement (Jun 11, 2006)

Ouch!


----------

